
PVS-Studio delved into the FreeBSD kernel - Jerry2
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0377/
======
JdeBP
And Hacker News already had it at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11131532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11131532)
. More currently, a article published a year later from the same source was
submitted by its author at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14057568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14057568)
.

